# Pinarello F10 weirdness



## powerpopper (Jun 13, 2016)

First time poster and looking for some guidance here.

About a month ago, I purchased an F10 frame from a large, well-known--and I would say in some corners highly-regarded in the sense they've been around for a long time--bike store in my area (DA 9150 build). When I went to look at the bike to compare the serial number to the one on my receipt, I found that the bar code with the actual serial number had been blacked out. I should point out this was noticed after I had taken the bike home and rode it for 500 miles or so. The guy at the shop assured me this was just some "overspray" and there was nothing wrong with the bike.

It was suggested to me that I use some rubbing alcohol to try to remove the mark. Doing this resulted in part of the serial number sticker coming off. What is on there is not oil or grease--it's paint--so no amount of rubbing is going to remove it.

My question--is something shady going on here? Did I get a gray market bike or a 2nd of some kind? It's only been 24 hours but the shop doesn't seem in a huge hurry to do anything about this. I should point out that I had a separate shop scan the barcode and the serial number matches the one on my receipt. I also tried putting in a call to the Pinarello USA distributor myself but have not heard back.

Thanks for any words of wisdom you folks might have.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

If they scanned the barcode and it matches...then you got what you paid for. Have you registered it with Pin yet?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

powerpopper said:


> The guy at the shop assured me this was just some "overspray".


That's B.S. There's a white edge of the sticker below the "overspray". That couldn't happen from overspray. The whole bottom of the sticker would be black. Also the edges are too defined to be overspray. You can see they're squiggly. Like from a sharpie or paint pen.



> It was suggested to me that I use some rubbing alcohol to try to remove the mark. Doing this resulted in part of the serial number sticker coming off. What is on there is not oil or grease--it's paint--so no amount of rubbing is going to remove it.


Alcohol won't remove paint. You could try paint thinner or mineral spirits and a Q-tip.



> I should point out that I had a separate shop scan the barcode and the serial number matches the one on my receipt. I also tried putting in a call to the Pinarello USA distributor myself but have not heard back.


Having the bar code is encouraging. Contacting Pinarello is your best bet. They'll be able to get you info based on the serial number.

FYI, there are online sites where you can "scan" a barcode from a picture. https://online-barcode-reader.inliteresearch.com/


----------



## powerpopper (Jun 13, 2016)

Yes. Perhaps this is not a big deal. I just imagine no one is going to want to buy this frame in the event I would like to sell it someday.


----------



## powerpopper (Jun 13, 2016)

Very cool reader, thank you for that. The barcode matches. Still seems a little weird, but ok...


----------



## K Dub Cycle (Oct 22, 2013)

I think the white serial number decal is painted on top of the matte black paint. Maybe when the masking was removed, some white paint stuck to the masking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

